# Question about Ausable river



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

I am accompanying a couple friends who are turkey hunting in the huron national forest the weekend of April 25th. I am going along to fish the Ausable while they hunt. I have never been to the Ausable in that area before (Tawas area) and was wondering if someone could point me in the right directon to find some access points. I will be fly fishing as I have just bought my first fly rod and reel. Also, should I be above or below the dam this time of year. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

which dam? this river has like 4 or 5 of them. also, what target species? trout? smallmouth? steelhead?

answer those questions and we can greatly help you out


----------



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

I think we will be around the foote dam area. I will be willing to travel further upstream if necessary. I would like to target either smallmouth or trout. Is the foote dam the first dam from the lake? Can the steelhead make it any further upstream? I would'nt mind trying for them either. Overall, Im just looking to have a little luck my first time on the river with my fly fishing gear.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

steelhead can not make it past foote damm,if it is steelhead your after , you will want fish below foote.In late april you'll have lots of company on the river.the steelhead will most likely be on the beds then . There is a lot of access to the river,in late April I would fish the upper part of the river.


----------



## richie722 (Dec 31, 2003)

thanks for the info


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

you may have a hard time fly fishing this river due to the size of it and depth of the holes where the fish would be holding and yes the river would be packed in some spots sholder to sholder to where it maybe impossible to cast a fly. Now you can try van etten creek wich is in this area I suggest fishing at the damn but you will have to fight alot of sucker and walley to get to them steelies,walley youd have to put back the season is closed till last sat in April you may also get a brown know and then.If you are plaining to fish this area bring a spining combo reel rod with your fly rod just in case so you didnt waste your time and bottom bounce a spawn sack in holes just a little slower then current either river or creek a local bait shop up there will help you with hooks and line with a few tips try wellmens sport center just off 23 north of the river they are good guys they will help you out you can also pick up a map of the river there with most of the holes on it good luck


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I agree with chromesteel. The river is deep and with the amount of people there is, you might have some trouble. Wait til june and would have the hole river to yourself. I am sending you a PM. 

I would also go talk to Bunyan Town. I haven't been in wellman since they told me the river was full of salmon when actually only the coffer was full of salmon where you could snag them. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

If your going around april 25, thats opening weekend. Let me see, with a fly rod, opening weekend, I'd be at comins flats if it was me, or somewhere above the McKinley area. That would be the place to be on AuSable, other than Branches The area right below the dam at glennie isn't too bad either, neither is it from Mio down to glennie. This is a great float area, and can use aluminum boat even. In the summer you can kill the trout in the area's that allow you to use live bait by using grasshoppers


----------

